
About the Invites for S2019 - devanshudevgoel
have anyone received any invites or other information regarding S2019?
======
ahmedaly
I got nothing but I see the sorry in the interviews page. Do you see anything
there?

------
fuadjemal
Yeah, we got the rejection email

------
alisher
Still waiting

